# Completed Compact after 7 years !



## merilm (Apr 12, 2011)

finally, after purchasing this frame from a Houston dealer, I've finally arrived where I feel this machine is completed !

2003' Compact Frame
Edge 1.0 Road Fork
Edge Post
SRAM RED + Dura-ace cassette
Rotor Crankset + Time Pedals
Quarq Power Meter
Ciamillo GSL Brakes
Lightweight III Clinchers
Schwalbe ZLX
Fizik Antares
Deda Bar / Stem
Nokon Cables

all coming it at just under 15.5. lbs !


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

mean machine!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Indeed!

I'd rotate the tires 45 degrees so that the Schwalbe graphics don't interfere with the Lightweight graphics. Never mind Rule 40.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I have heard of slow builds before....

congrats!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Handsome! A Very handsome looking bike.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Shoes worth more than the rest of the outfit together!


----------

